# Can nails in pallets pop and break glass of wood stove?



## bettylucyb (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, I've been doing research, here and elsewhere, about using pallets in the wood stove. Seems ok, but then someone always chimes in to my hubby who gets all stressed out.

Now my brother-in-law tells him that if there is any moisture in the wood around the nail, the nail could pop (explode?) and shoot through the glass.

Anyone heard of such a thing? Is this a real danger? I can't seem to find anything warning about this.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, thats a stretch. Guess life is about compromise. Most burn pallets because they are dry and they are short on truly seasoned wood. Burning unseasoned wood could cause a chimney fire. Guess you have to choose your options!


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds like a load of horse hockey pucks.  In order for the nail to do anything the wood will need to compress around the nail (create pressure) to "shoot" it..  That ain't the way wood burns.  You might get a snap, crackle or pop out of moisture, but it ain't like torching off gun powder.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Nov 12, 2014)

Never heard of that happening but i reckon its possible. I've burned pallet wood but I always try to avoid burning the pieces with nails if possible


----------



## mstoelton (Nov 12, 2014)

It will not and does not happen!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 12, 2014)

Im on loads of pain meds that make me happy and give me idea's, but even with that said I could never come up with something like that...time to see the doctor again and get what the inlaw is taking.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 13, 2014)

But it doesn't hurt to ask us even though the brother-in-law Cliff Claven type will say it dooms day for the glass if you burn wood with nails.

# “CLIFF:” Yeah, I’d invite you all over to my place, but ma is down in Florida working on her tan. Yeah, she’s got this standing rule that if she’s not around, I’m not allowed to bring any more than two friends over at a time.



Read more: http://www.quotesquotations.com/cheers/cliff-clavin-quotes.htm#ixzz3IvNBMR4I


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 13, 2014)

The worst thing you'd have to worry about is the wood shifting while burning, and a piece falling over and a nail hitting the glass.  And even then it's very, very, very unlikely that the glass would break.


----------



## Jags (Nov 13, 2014)

The ceramic has to pass impact testing.  Its much tougher than most people give it credit to be.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 13, 2014)

Short answer. No. Live bullets lodged into a pallet...yes


----------



## Gboutdoors (Nov 13, 2014)

NO if this was the case then I would never show up to fight a house fire.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 13, 2014)

Gboutdoors said:


> NO if this was the case then I would never show up to fight a house fire.



Best answer . . . bar none.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Nov 13, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Best answer . . . bar none.


Thanks FFJake .Windows blow out, even seen doors blow out but nails never


----------



## CTYank (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry, but that's about the craziest notion I've ever heard- way worse than "burning pine will give you warts, or whatever". Fact is, your biggest concern with nails in the stove is what to do with them in the ashes. Obviously, don't toss them on your driveway. A magnet will function well to pull them from the ashes. Then you can toss the nails in the woods, off any trail. I've heard that most eastern forest soil is iron-deficient, so ... 

You might suggest to BIL that he put a plug in it.


----------



## WES999 (Nov 13, 2014)

Probably as likely as this happening.


----------



## bettylucyb (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  I passed on the messages. Seems I need to come up with new reassurances every few weeks. The previous fear monger said the nails will scratch the inside of the stove. !?!?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 14, 2014)

bettylucyb said:


> Anyone heard of such a thing?



No



bettylucyb said:


> Is this a real danger?



No



bettylucyb said:


> Now my brother-in-law tells him that if there is any moisture in the wood around the nail, the nail could pop (explode?) and shoot through the glass.



There is no nice way to say this - your BIL has profound gaps in knowledge and experience


----------



## blades (Nov 14, 2014)

nails - no problem - moisture & sap in wood gives the pops and such. Old Pallets are pretty much dry- new cast off pallets are really fairly green- the wood has been heat treated to kill bugs but not long enough in the kiln to dry out.


----------



## bholler (Nov 14, 2014)

bettylucyb said:


> The previous fear monger said the nails will scratch the inside of the stove. !?!?



This one is probably true but honestly as long as it ist scratching the glass which i cant see happening who cases it it scratches the brick a little bit i doubt you or anyone will ever notice


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually BR ... that is perhaps the nicest way to say that his brother in law is just plain stupid.


----------

